# Signature link to my set for Q4



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm having the same issue I had last quarter.
I can't get a link to my set up into my signature

whats up?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Seems to be working, although you should make "my complete setup" the actual link


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Seems to be working, although you should make "my complete setup" the actual link


thats weird
didn't work last weekend
so how do I do that?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote this post and then copy and paste everything except this sentence into your signature.

My complete set up


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Quote this post and then copy and paste everything except this sentence into your signature.
> 
> My complete set up


thanks!
I feel stupid asking, but how did you do that?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

If you want to post a link, click on the link icon above the post:









A window will open up that you paste the link into. It will look like this afterward:

URL="http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2643650#post2643650"]*http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2643650#post2643650*[/URL

You can insert any text you want in the bolded part and that becomes the link


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

You can also do it backwards, as I often do. Type your display text

My complete setup

Highlight/select it, then click the link icon and type or paste the URL in the popup box.


----------

